# settings saved on this computer for the network dont match requirements of the networ



## Bob Guthrie (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Linksys wireless-G router that works perfectly when i plug a cable from it to my laptop but otherwise it wont connect to the router because it says the settings saved on the computer do not match the requirements of the network. Can anyone help? :4-dontkno


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Sounds like the wireless connection has been configured incorrectly on the laptop, 
Try going into the network and sharing centre, delete the current entry for your wireless network (as long as you're confident you know the passkey or can change it).
Search again for wireless networks, re-select your network and ensure you use the correct security setting (WEP/WPA etc).

If there is still no luck with this I would try removing the security settings from your router (unsecured wireless), test you can at least connect to your router and if successful re-implement the security method you want to use and configure the wireless connection again.


----------



## Bob Guthrie (Dec 2, 2008)

I am able to connect to it when it is unsecured but once i connect to it and make it secure, i loose my connection.:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the version and patch level of Windows in use? Are you using WEP or WPA?

If you're trying to configure this using a wireless connection, that's probably part of the issue. Use a wired connection to configure the wireless capability.


----------

